# 1997-2000 Rockford Transana Punch SQ Mods



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

Hi all, I have two of the smaller 97-00 punch amps sitting around and I was thinking about using them in a three way setup. One is a Punch 120a2, the other is the 40.2. They are basically the same, RF just changed their naming conventions halfway through this series. Are there areas that can be improved on these amps to increase their SQ abilities?


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

the ones i played with always did a good job?


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

capea4 said:


> the ones i played with always did a good job?


I suspect these will in their stock form also, just wondering if there was any areas that I could potentially improve on.


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

shawnk plays with amps, he upgraded my phoenix amps, send him a pm and ask.


----------



## alacran (Oct 3, 2015)

did you ever get any info on this subject? i just picked up a 360a2


----------

